# PG-1070 vs. OG-1070 10-spd Cassettes?



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

Starting to see PowerGlide PG-1070 10-speed cassettes listed in place of the OpenGlide OG-1070.

Is this a running change on the road line-up? I haven't read anything in the tech sections about going back to the PowerGlide design.

Advantages? Disadvantages? 

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

whichever one has the gap is designed such that it can be shifted cleanly while under load. problem is that is more noisy.

the one w/o the gap is quieter, but has a little more trouble shifting under load. 

i was told they were going to be offering both.


----------

